# Hobo Stew Scarf finished



## ClaudiaCano (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi, I finished this "Hobo Stew" scarf by Dayna Scoles a couple of weeks ago. I love the concept of this scarf. The idea is to choose two variegated yarns that might not go together, and see how they work. I chose two dark yarns in autumn colors, one in greens, and the other one in browns. I like the outcome.
I modified the BO a little bit. Here is the link to the pattern.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hobo-stew


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Wonderful, not my colors, but you might be swaying me away, I really love the contrast


----------



## ClaudiaCano (Apr 23, 2013)

Janallyn said:


> Wonderful, not my colors, but you might be swaying me away, I really love the contrast


Thank you! I didn't like the green camo yarn, and I don't know why I bought it, but now i like it combined with the yarn in earth tones. I can't wait to wear it when it gets cooler here in Texas.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

I think it is very pretty. Amazing what can be done on a loom. I only know how to do hats!! with e wrap, LOL!!
I knit lots of unusual colors together. Some come out really nice and some not so. I love to use crochet thread along with cotton yarn for dishcloths. One with the thread and one without just to see the change in appearance.


----------



## ClaudiaCano (Apr 23, 2013)

babsbarb said:


> I think it is very pretty. Amazing what can be done on a loom. I only know how to do hats!! with e wrap, LOL!!
> I knit lots of unusual colors together. Some come out really nice and some not so. I love to use crochet thread along with cotton yarn for dishcloths. One with the thread and one without just to see the change in appearance.


Thank you for your nice words! There are other easy things that you can try using e-wrap and purl stitch, like scarfs, triangle shawls. Have you joined Ravelry? It's free and you can find lots of loom knitting patterns there, here is a link to free patterns http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=Loom%20knit&craft=loom-knitting&view=captioned_thumbs&availability=free&sort=recently-popular


----------



## AudreyD (Jan 19, 2011)

Beautiful. I have to make one. Thank you.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

Thank you. I did not know Ravelry had a loom section. I will take a look!



ClaudiaCano said:


> Thank you for your nice words! There are other easy things that you can try using e-wrap and purl stitch, like scarfs, triangle shawls. Have you joined Ravelry? It's free and you can find lots of loom knitting patterns there, here is a link to free patterns http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=Loom%20knit&craft=loom-knitting&view=captioned_thumbs&availability=free&sort=recently-popular


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

I love how you've made your scarf. The colours and technique are great. I can't find the link though.


----------



## ClaudiaCano (Apr 23, 2013)

RobynMay said:


> I love how you've made your scarf. The colours and technique are great. I can't find the link though.


The link to the pattern is on the top post.


----------



## ClaudiaCano (Apr 23, 2013)

babsbarb said:


> Thank you. I did not know Ravelry had a loom section. I will take a look!


And there are some loom knitting groups, too. My favorites are "Loom Knitters", and "Loom-a-long"


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Another beautiful loom knitted item...what a wonderful job you do!


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

Beautiful scarf and the colors really say FALL!


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

ClaudiaCano said:


> The link to the pattern is on the top post.


Hmm. It must be the computer/ internet connection .... I know it is not working well... Will try again later ..


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## Moon Loomer I (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi ClaudiaCano, 
In a WIP some where I have a tri variegated, each strand wrapped & knitted separately. The tangle is slowing the project. Moon Loomer I



ClaudiaCano said:


> Hi, I finished this "Hobo Stew" scarf by Dayna Scoles a couple of weeks ago. I love the concept of this scarf. The idea is to choose two variegated yarns that might not go together, and see how they work. I chose two dark yarns in autumn colors, one in greens, and the other one in browns. I like the outcome.
> I modified the BO a little bit. Here is the link to the pattern.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hobo-stew


----------



## ClaudiaCano (Apr 23, 2013)

Moon Loomer I said:


> Hi ClaudiaCano,
> In a WIP some where I have a tri variegated, each strand wrapped & knitted separately. The tangle is slowing the project. Moon Loomer I


The same thing happened with the Hobo Stew Scarf, I untangled the yarn every four rows.


----------



## Moon Loomer I (Apr 29, 2016)

ClaudiaCano said:


> The same thing happened with the Hobo Stew Scarf, I untangled the yarn every four rows.


I am doing mine on a AKB, 10" board. This knits best when the 3 skeins lay on a table, then at the completion of every row they hop, skip, & jump each other into alignment. Two rows . . . tangles! I am now distracted by a hat request. See photo, one of a few or so o o o. Requests are sneaking in. Moon Loomer I


----------



## ClaudiaCano (Apr 23, 2013)

Moon Loomer I said:


> I am doing mine on a AKB, 10" board. This knits best when the 3 skeins lay on a table, then at the completion of every row they hop, skip, & jump each other into alignment. Two rows . . . tangles! I am now distracted by a hat request. See photo, one of a few or so o o o. Requests are sneaking in. Moon Loomer I


I love that top. Do you work a purl round to get the top flat?


----------



## Moon Loomer I (Apr 29, 2016)

Do the body of the hat, up to 3 rows of purl, then R1, *e-wrap, knit over R2, u/flat wrap (loosely), knit over* Repeat * . . . * for a total of 5 times. Note; This is for the KK adult, 48 peg, hat loom and 2 strands, of 4wt yarn (equals 5wt), knitted as one strand. If you use a Garter stitch, an E-wrap , Flat, or Purl stitch, or change gauge, well I did 3 hats before this one. Then K2tog (Loosely wrap pegs 1 & 2, knit over, Bring loop from peg 1 put on peg 2, knit over, continue around loom.) Then continue as a standard gather bind off. I sew around through the top loops 4 - 5 times, sew across the top circle from each quarter, then around 2 more times, cut working yarn close. see red & white hat for another finish. Moon Loomer I



ClaudiaCano said:


> I love that top. Do you work a purl round to get the top flat?


----------



## ClaudiaCano (Apr 23, 2013)

Moon Loomer I said:


> Do the body of the hat, up to 3 rows of purl, then R1, *e-wrap, knit over R2, u/flat wrap (loosely), knit over* Repeat * . . . * for a total of 5 times. Note; This is for the KK adult, 48 peg, hat loom and 2 strands, of 4wt yarn (equals 5wt), knitted as one strand. If you use a Garter stitch, an E-wrap , Flat, or Purl stitch, or change gauge, well I did 3 hats before this one. Then K2tog (Loosely wrap pegs 1 & 2, knit over, Bring loop from peg 1 put on peg 2, knit over, continue around loom.) Then continue as a standard gather bind off. I sew around through the top loops 4 - 5 times, sew across the top circle from each quarter, then around 2 more times, cut working yarn close. see red & white hat for another finish. Moon Loomer I


Thank you for the instructions about the hat. The finish on the red hat looks great.


----------



## larc (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your nice scarf. I wish more "loomers" would be sharing their lovely works. I'm afraid KP might decide to drop this looming section if there's not enough interest.


----------



## ClaudiaCano (Apr 23, 2013)

larc said:


> Thanks for sharing your nice scarf. I wish more "loomers" would be sharing their lovely works. I'm afraid KP might decide to drop this looming section if there's not enough interest.


I wish that, too. This section was very active before, I would love to see what other people are making with their looms.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

It's fabulous


----------



## ms mollybgoode (May 18, 2012)

That scarf looks so elegant! Is the edging crocheted ? I'm definitely making one. Right after I finish........
Know what I mean? LOL.


----------



## ClaudiaCano (Apr 23, 2013)

ms mollybgoode said:


> That scarf looks so elegant! Is the edging crocheted ? I'm definitely making one. Right after I finish........
> Know what I mean? LOL.


Thank you! The picots from the edge are loom knitted. The instructions say how to make them when you are binding off. I just made them one stitch longer than the pattern, and I blocked the picots after I finished.


----------

